# ارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء شرح مصطلح Essential Variables في كود الانابيب API 1104



## مراقب (20 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء شرح مصطلح Essential Variables في كود الانابيب API 1104


----------



## محايد (20 أغسطس 2010)

Essential Variables
المتغيرات الأساسية في welding procedure chart
مثل سماكة الحديد 
قطر سلك اللحام ونوعة
تغيير التيار الكهربي او الفولتطية والاستقطاب
هذا المصلح كتبته اليوم صباحا لأخ يسأل عن اللحام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69253-14.html#post1796281


----------

